# CTF in Weibern / Internetseite



## Streckenposten (19. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen !
Es geht um die Webseite des Veranstalters der CTF "Rund um die Burg Olbrück", die am Vatertag 2009 zum 15. Mal stattfindet. 
Leider ist die Domain www.rsc-weibern.de durch einen Providerwechsel seit einigen Tagen nicht erreichbar . Für die Übergangszeit habe ich die Seiten auf http://www.rtf-ctf-2009.homepage.t-online.de/ zwischengeparkt. Trotzdem freut sich der Verein auf Euren Besuch.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Streckenposten (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mountainbiker und Rennradfahrer !
Die Webseite http://www.rsc-weibern.de ist wieder erreichbar. 
Inzwischen wurde die Doppelveranstaltung aus der 20. Wildpferde RTF und der 15. CTF von einer Jury aus Team und Redaktion von «rad-net» und Geschäftsführung des Radsport-Versenders «Rose» zur "RTF des Monats Mai" gekürt. 
Davon werden auch die Teilnehmer proftieren.
Seht nach unter: http://breitensport.rad-net.de/index.php?menuid=62&newsid=312&tview=media
Gruß aus der Bikeeifel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (21. Mai 2009)

hallo, war wie immer eine schöne veranstaltung. denke dass sie auch gut besucht war. leider hatten wir einen unfall. kann euch aber sagen, dass es ihm den umständen entsprechend gut geht. er wurde am kinn genäht und ist wieder zuhause. danke an die zwei sanimädels die schnell zur stelle waren und ihn hervorragend erst versorgt haben. dann noch ein dankeschön an das orgateam, dass ihr das mtb mit zum start und ziel gebracht habt. hat super geklappt. bis nächstes jahr. die sig'ler


----------



## Andreas S. (21. Mai 2009)

von mir auch Alles Gute an Dominik.
Tolle CTF heute bei euch in Weibern. 
Die beiden Kreuzungen/Abzweigungen direkt nach der letzten Kontrolle waren nicht ausgeschildert.
Sonst gab es absolut nix zu meckern.Tolle Strecke,gute Verpflegung.Dank an das gesamte Orga Team.
Bis 2010


----------

